# Decision time, 2013 S5 or 2012 TT-RS



## Finite (Jul 22, 2011)

This will be my daily driver for 8 months of the year or so, probably a bit less with the crappy weather we've had lately. Don't really need room for car seats or passengers, but I do have them from time to time. The car needs to fit a hockey bag and sticks as well as a few sets of golf clubs which they both do. Performance is high on my list, as well as a manual transmission, but I am trying to debate whether or not giving up a bit of performance is worth the updated interior in the S5 compared to the TT-RS.

What would everyone choose?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I would say TT RS.
The rear hatch is more practical then the boot of the S5.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you test drive either yet? Two totally different cars with a V-8 in one and gnarly 2.5 5 cyliner in other.


----------



## Finite (Jul 22, 2011)

Fellow Gaucho said:


> Did you test drive either yet? Two totally different cars with a V-8 in one and gnarly 2.5 5 cyliner in other.


I've only driven the S5, and had a ride along in the TT-RS. The S5 was slower, and less nimble, but that interior was great compared to the dated TT-RS's interior.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Finite said:


> I've only driven the S5, and had a ride along in the TT-RS. The S5 was slower, and less nimble, but that interior was great compared to the dated TT-RS's interior.


Yeah so I guess those are your deciding factors. Personally I think Audi's interior are so good that even one few years old is nice. So I like the TT. Plus, that 2.5 engine is just so good. 

I'm sure you'll be happy either way you go :thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If you are a cruiser choose the S5, if you are a driver take the TT RS.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

R5T said:


> If you are a cruiser choose the S5, if you are a driver take the TT RS.


lol everything is relative. i'm a driver and would push my A3 off a pier if it meant i got a new S5. From the description in the first post I'd actually say the S5 meets Finite's needs better. The TTRS is more rare and a better collector car. Win-win situation in the end though!


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you decide yet?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll throw in a vote for the tt-rs.

However, the s5 has more 'presence' on the road, and is more recognizable to most people...

Definitely can't lose though, so good luck.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

TT-RS!!

If you really don't _need _ to be able to carry two passengers in the rear, definitely the TT-RS. I really thought about an S5 because I wanted a moonroof, nicer interior, and updated MMI. But a test drive of the TT-S and S5 settled it for me!


----------



## Finite (Jul 22, 2011)

I haven't decided quite yet, but my sales guy is offering some great discounts right now and the dealership is offering some good discounts(doesn't happen in Calgary, with the demand for Audi's). After tomorrow, I'll have a better idea if the price difference is worth it or not. The fiance wants the S5 and I'm leaning towards the TT-RS. The RS is less practical, but way more fun. The S5 is still fun, but is much more refined, the interior are awesome and can take 4 adults easily. Also, a car seat(kids in the next couple of years) are in the picture, so the TT-RS isn't the greatest baby carrier. I hate growing up.


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

TT-RS duhhhh.


----------



## Canuck26 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a 2012 S5 special edition. Gets a ton of looks and has great V8 power. No where near as nimble as TT RS. Depends on what you want. 2013 S5 is V6. That would make me choose TT RS alone!


----------



## Canuck26 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a 2012 S5 special edition. Gets a ton of looks and has great V8 power. No where near as nimble as TT RS. Depends on what you want. 2013 S5 is V6. That would make me choose TT RS alone!

I am now thinking of the new 911 991. So go figure.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Finite said:


> I haven't decided quite yet, but my sales guy is offering some great discounts right now and the dealership is offering some good discounts(doesn't happen in Calgary, with the demand for Audi's). After tomorrow, I'll have a better idea if the price difference is worth it or not. The fiance wants the S5 and I'm leaning towards the TT-RS. *The RS is less practical*, but way more fun. The S5 is still fun, but is much more refined, the interior are awesome and can take 4 adults easily. Also, a car seat(kids in the next couple of years) are in the picture, so the TT-RS isn't the greatest baby carrier. I hate growing up.


Say what, less practical. !!!
You can fold down the rear seats and have a big hatch to enter it.
The S5 have a lot less useable boot.
Rear seat space is in both cars terrible for adults.


----------



## mogreen89 (Feb 10, 2013)

the 2013 S5 is such a nice ride, I love it. Haven't driven the TT-RS yet but the TT-S I drove doesn't compare in luxury and comfort, but most of all the design of the S5 is impeccable. Its such a beautiful car and the new Xenon plus LED DRL gives it a powerful presence on the road. My vote goes to the S5, although feel free to get the TT-RS if performance is what you're looking for.

Either way - your getting an audi :thumbup:


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

TT RS would be my choice


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll vote. TT-RS:thumbup:


----------



## BeavenX5 (Mar 4, 2013)

I vote for the TT-RS:thumbup:

It really depends what you favor more comfort and luxury over agility.

I had an S4 Cabriolet V8 manual transmission for 4 years before making the move to my TT Roadster DSG. So far my TT is still stock and for for every day driving I can say the TT is much more agile, not that much less confortable (a little less) and cost significantly less in gas. I beleive the performance issue will be almost nil when I get my TT chipped next month. 
Don't forget the TT is over 1,000 pound less than the S5. This is significant on the performance and the daily handling of a car.

In your case, if the back seat is not an issue, I can defenately suggess you go for the TTRS. If you are planning for a baby in the next years you will be OK with a TT as both cars will offer the same difficult access to a baby seat. Kids up to 6-7 years are OK in a TT. My brother has a 2004 TT and his 8 year old son is just starting to complain about the small seat.

Performance, look, exclusivity, agility, fuel consomption all goes toward the TTRS. But there is nothing like a nice long test drive to make you decide. 

Other than the sound and raw power of the V8, I don't miss the S4. But I got my TT only 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay everyone, this thread is 4 months old... Your input probably doesn't matter anymore.

Edit: But the OP should let us know what they decided.


----------

